
Craft Wireless Keyboard for Precision, Creativity and Productivity - kjhughes
http://www.logitech.com/en-us/product/craft
======
wmeredith
So it's a standard logitech crappy keyboard that comes with one of these?

[https://www.amazon.com/Griffin-Technology-
NA16029-Multimedia...](https://www.amazon.com/Griffin-Technology-
NA16029-Multimedia-Controller/dp/B003VWU2WA/)

The marketing on this is great, but the product is pretty underwhelming.

~~~
moolcool
Reserve judgement till you can feel the keyswitches. This looks like it would
be good for mac users who want the Apple look, but can't stand Apple's key
feel

~~~
IgorPartola
I would 100% buy an Apple keyboard for my MBP, but last I checked they didn't
have one with Bluetooth and a numpad. As a developer, I can't not have a
numpad, and having wires sucks. I got the Logitech K750 solar keyboard with
their little universal USB receiver.

The good: Logitech universal receiver is actually really reliable. I haven't
had a single issue with it at all. Bluetooth on Macs seems unreliable, based
on my experience with the Apple track pad, BT headphones, etc. The keyboard
never needs batteries. All Mac-specific keys are there.

The bad: The keys are _not_ the same as Apple's. I liked Apple's better. No, I
haven't bought into the mechanical keyboard cult yet, and I probably should,
but I did like my wired Apple keyboard quite a bit. The keyboard case is made
from plastic made to look like aluminum. It also has a bend/bump in the middle
of it which is most pronounced in the solar panel. I'd expect better from a
$70 keyboard.

~~~
Domenic_S
> _As a developer, I can 't not have a numpad_

This feels a bit like "how to draw an owl"[0]. Can you connect the dots?

[0] [http://cdn.dioramadrama.com/uploads/2015/05/how-to-draw-
an-o...](http://cdn.dioramadrama.com/uploads/2015/05/how-to-draw-an-owl.jpg)

~~~
IgorPartola
What's to connect? I use the bumped hourly.

~~~
Domenic_S
(I assume that's autocorrect.)

I'm also a developer, and I can get by just fine without a numpad. I know or
have seen hundreds if not thousands of devs without a numpad who write code
just fine. "I'm a developer, therefore I need a numpad" is missing a few
intermediate steps!

------
LyndsySimon
The input dial is cool, but there is no mention at all of what kind of
switches they're using.

Is anyone really buying rubber-dome keyboards for $200?

~~~
Kiro
Apple's Magic Keyboard is not far off and people are obviously buying that
one.

------
cwe
They should put one on both sides so you can navigate like an etch a sketch

------
mrleiter
No matter how good or bad this design and its functions may be, I always find
it refreshing if a certain area is innovated that has been "ignored" for a
longer period of time. Even if it is incremental.

~~~
Rotareti
> _a longer period of time_

Indeed, QWERTY was designed in the 1870s.

------
madamelic
How is this #2 on HN?

A wireless, chiclet, non-mechanical keyboard from Logitech. Is HN being
manipulated like other social media?

------
strictnein
This is actually rather appealing to me. I'm not a huge fan of most mechanical
keyboards and do most of my coding with a wired Mac keyboard with 10-key. But
since I'm not on a Mac, there's a couple small things missing (Print screen
and Insert, I believe). Also, the keyboard really needs just a smidge more
resistance: resting my fingers on the keys results in a keypress a little too
often.

I also really like a physical volume wheel, which I think that knob can be. A
wireless apple keyboard runs $130, so it is a little on the high side, but it
wouldn't surprise me to see this running ~$180 or so most places.

------
NDizzle
Hopefully it can emulate the Surface Dial. I don't think we need two competing
dial interfaces for each app.

For those that haven't seen it: [https://www.microsoft.com/en-
us/surface/accessories/surface-...](https://www.microsoft.com/en-
us/surface/accessories/surface-dial)

~~~
fenwick67
Microsoft has published the HID details [1] so it should theoretically be
possible.

[1] [https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-
hardware/design/com...](https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-
hardware/design/component-guidelines/radial-controller-protocol-
implementation)

------
alias_neo
What's the "slot" on the back next to the USB C port?

~~~
hinkley
There's nothing in the tech specs about it. Looks like a smart card reader but
that would be weird on a wireless keyboard.

If the back half is metal, maybe it's a window for the Bluetooth antenna?

------
MrMember
That looks terrible to type on, like a chiclet laptop keyboard. I put up with
those because it's a decent compromise for a portable computer, but at a
desktop? And for $200? Who is the market for this?

------
TruffleMuffin
Don't see an ergonomic version. For me that's a must.

------
alkonaut
What kind of switches? If scissor switches like the old UltraX then take my
money. Or even better keep that dial and take half as much of my money.

------
scorown
I see 3 buttons for multi device switching. Been looking for that on logitech
keyboard that can be used for programming as well.

------
nikolay
Yawn. For this kind of money, one can get a lot more elsewhere.

------
SurrealSoul
Is the dial just like alt-tabbing through windows and acting as a pre-built
function key? Really meh on this "precision creativity and productivity"

------
Sindisil
No ten-keyless version, no sale.

